# يارب مد إيديك



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*




*

*مد إيديك جوه ضلوعي انزع خفف اي الام ..*

*اغفر سامح داوي وطيب اي هموم إجت من الايام ..*

*انزع مني كل خطيه عملتها يوم على قلبي زحام ..*

*واثقة دايما بوعودك صادقه يارب مش بس كلام ..*

*نورك يا يــســوع إذا أشرق في القلوب ,, *

*لا توجد قوة في العالم يمكن أن تــطـــــــفــئــه..*​


----------



## اليعازر (24 أكتوبر 2012)

> نورك يا يــســوع إذا أشرق في القلوب ,,
> 
> لا توجد قوة في العالم يمكن أن تــطـــــــفــئــه..



آمين

ليبق يا رب نورك في قلوبنا،انت يا نور العالم

استجب يا رب.


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> آمين
> 
> ليبق يا رب نورك في قلوبنا،انت يا نور العالم
> 
> استجب يا رب.


 شكرا استاذ اليعازر لمرورك الجميل
 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

صلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك​​



نورتيني ياقمر
ربنا يبارك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

امييييييييييييييييييييين
جميييييييييييله الصلاه
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> جميييييييييييله الصلاه
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



مرسي لمرورك ياحبيبتي
ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

امين ربنا يباركك يارب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كلنا محاجين ليك يارب مد ايدك لنا


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2012)

آمين
صلاه جميله جدا
شكراا


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> امين ربنا يباركك يارب


 شكرااا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلنا محاجين ليك يارب مد ايدك لنا


 امييين
مرسي لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> صلاه جميله جدا
> شكراا


 شكراا جزيلا لمرورك الراائع
ربنا يبارك​


----------

